# Clegg bites on midge bites on nettle stings on bramble scratches....



## Globalti (1 Jul 2010)

Went out with the MTB club for a change last night and had a great time, we ended up riding up to Darwen tower, a killer climb. I swatted three cleggs, which left little puncture marks and that was on top of the midge bites and the nettle rash. Oh, not forgetting the bramble scratches on my arms. So I'm popping antihistamine tablets today, hoping those clegg bites don't turn into big red itchy lumps.

At least on the road bike you don't stop for long enough to get bitten.....


----------



## Globalti (1 Jul 2010)

A clegg, yesterday:


----------



## Jmetz (1 Jul 2010)

Eeekk Darwen tower, that will definately have been hard work.


----------



## Globalti (1 Jul 2010)

Why don't you go out with Blackburn Bikers? They're a good crowd.


----------

